# Reservations at Wyndham Panama City Beach



## chapjim (Dec 29, 2019)

Wyndham PCB is a great place to go in the winter if you are content to read on the balcony while wearing a hoodie instead of flip-flops.  The view is the same, the sound of the ocean (Gulf) is the same.

I have the following reservations.  Single week reservations are priced at $695; the two week reservation is $1,290.

January 18-25
January 18-February 1
January 25-February 1
February 1-8
February 8-15


----------



## chapjim (Jan 1, 2020)

Cancelling both of the January 18 starts.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 2, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Cancelling both of the January 18 starts.



Can you believe that all the Wyndham Panama City Beach listings on RedWeek.com are mine??


----------



## dgalati (Jan 2, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Can you believe that all the Wyndham Panama City Beach listings on RedWeek.com are mine??


Is this a sign of a mega renter?


----------



## chapjim (Jan 2, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Is this a sign of a mega renter?



If four or five el cheapo off-season listings make one a mega-renter, then I suppose the answer is yes.

However, I'm small potatoes compared to some.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 4, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Is this a sign of a mega renter?



I've been thinking about your question.  "Megarenter" is a term that is thrown around, usually pejoratively, but I've never seen anyone define a megarenter. 

There have been people/organizations that managed 40, 50, or 100 million points.  Clearly, they qualify or qualified, if they still exist.  But, at what level of activity (number of rentals, revenue, or other metric) does the casual renter become a megarenter?  I thought maybe you would know since you suggested I might be one.


----------



## dgalati (Jan 4, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I've been thinking about your question.  "Megarenter" is a term that is thrown around, usually pejoratively, but I've never seen anyone define a megarenter.
> 
> There have been people/organizations that managed 40, 50, or 100 million points.  Clearly, they qualify or qualified, if they still exist.  But, at what level of activity (number of rentals, revenue, or other metric) does the casual renter become a megarenter?  I thought maybe you would know since you suggested I might be one.


Only a question not suggesting you are one. If one has all of the listings on redweek for a certain location it could be easily for some think you could possibly be a megarenter. 



chapjim said:


> Can you believe that all the Wyndham Panama City Beach listings on RedWeek.com are mine??



This post reminded me of one owner that had many rentals in New Orleans ;/


----------



## chapjim (Jan 4, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Only a question not suggesting you are one. If one has all of the listings on redweek for a certain location it could be easily for some think you could possibly be a megarenter.
> <snip>



It might also be an indication that I don't have a clue -- stupidly trying to rent four or five Panhandle resort weeks in the dead of winter in spite of the fact that no one else is doing it.

But, you dodged the question.  When does the casual renter become a megarenter?

Dominic -- are you a journalist?  That "some think" sounds like journalist-speak for "I think."


----------



## Dunk (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi Jim, I don't know if you have weeks into April but there is an event going on April 16 -19 so there may be demand for that week.

*Apr 16-19, 2020* Parrot Head Rendezvous *Panama City Beach* at Sharky’s Restaurant


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jan 4, 2020)

The snow bird like to flock to the Ft. Lauderdale locations this time of year.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 5, 2020)

Dunk said:


> Hi Jim, I don't know if you have weeks into April but there is an event going on April 16 -19 so there may be demand for that week.
> 
> *Apr 16-19, 2020* Parrot Head Rendezvous *Panama City Beach* at Sharky’s Restaurant



The problem with April and later is that Wyndham PCB becomes quite expensive -- even with discounts and upgrades.  Also, I have pretty well booked my weeks in March and April in Daytona and Bonnet Creek.  Any more and Wyndham will become upset about overlapping reservations.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 5, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> The snow bird like to flock to the Ft. Lauderdale locations this time of year.



Yes, I know and I have some reservations there that I booked last spring.  Can't list them on LMR -- too pricey.

The PCB reservations were made inside the 60-day discount/upgrade window.  If there were something available in So. Florida inside the 60-day window, believe me I'd jump on it.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 6, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Wyndham PCB is a great place to go in the winter if you are content to read on the balcony while wearing a hoodie instead of flip-flops.  The view is the same, the sound of the ocean (Gulf) is the same.
> 
> I have the following reservations.  Single week reservations are priced at $695; the two week reservation is $1,290.
> 
> ...



January 25 start is no longer available (along with the two January 18 starts, already noted a


chapjim said:


> Cancelling both of the January 18 starts.



January 25 start is no longer available.


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 9, 2020)

HAHA I will take a crack at the questions what is the definition of a mega renter. 

1. If you rent more then 30 rentals a year
2. If you rent out more than 2 mil points worth of reservation based on regular non discounted point values. 
3. If you rent out five times as many weeks/points as you use personally 
4. If dgalati says you are mega renter-HAHA


----------



## chapjim (Jan 9, 2020)

jjking42 said:


> HAHA I will take a crack at the questions what is the definition of a mega renter.
> 
> 1. If you rent more then 30 rentals a year
> 2. If you rent out more than 2 mil points worth of reservation based on regular non discounted point values.
> ...



I'm glad you said rent, instead of list.  I've listed about eight of these PCB weeks and rented none.  It's funny, though.  I have a repeat customer who rented four consecutive weeks at PCB.  That's what got me looking for reservations there.  That and the fact that they are insanely cheap in the winter (as they are insanely expensive the rest of the year).  One of those great ideas that didn't work out. 

However, I'll try again next winter since there's not much else to do with points then.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 14, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Wyndham PCB is a great place to go in the winter if you are content to read on the balcony while wearing a hoodie instead of flip-flops.  The view is the same, the sound of the ocean (Gulf) is the same.
> 
> I have the following reservations.  Single week reservations are priced at $695; the two week reservation is $1,290.
> 
> ...



Canceling the February 1-8 reservation.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 16, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Canceling the February 1-8 reservation.



Interesting! So, this is what I will have to do too if I were to acquire a lot of resale points. I think I will stick to my Airbnb listings for now and wait for bluebirds to drop into my lap or fly into my coop!


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 16, 2020)

@dgalati's definition of mega looks micro to me. Megarenter would be playing in high demand rentals with ARP reservations, I would think!


----------



## chapjim (Jan 17, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Wyndham PCB is a great place to go in the winter if you are content to read on the balcony while wearing a hoodie instead of flip-flops.  The view is the same, the sound of the ocean (Gulf) is the same.
> 
> I have the following reservations.  Single week reservations are priced at $695; the two week reservation is $1,290.
> 
> ...



Adding February 28-March 8 (nine nights):  2BR Presidential for $1,030


----------



## chapjim (Jan 21, 2020)

I SOLD ONE!!

February 8-15 is gone.


----------



## SNA27 (Jan 21, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I SOLD ONE!!
> 
> February 8-15 is gone.



Hello @chapjim, I have two reservations at PCB spanning 2/16-18, 2/18-22. Any tips on listing them here? I don't want to violate the rules but $115/day seems too low. Can I charge extra for GC and PP?


----------

